# Headset Problem Logitech 430: Rauschen mit USB/ keine Rauschen ohne USB



## MiezeMatze (25. März 2016)

Ich hab mir ein Logitech G430 headset gekauft.
Die Sprachquali und der Sound sind eigentlich gut...eigentlich weil:

1.   Wenn ich das Headset über die 2 Audiostecker anschließe ist der Sound einwandfrei glaskar...Aber... das Mikro wird nicht erkannt (es ist bei Aufnahmegeräte aufgeführt - aber der grüne Anzeigepegel reagiert nicht)
2.   Wenn ich das headset über den USB Adapter anschließe geht alles ...ABER nun habe ich wenn ich die Lautstärke aufdrehe ein leises Rauschen und wenn ich das Mikro anschalte ein noch etwas lauteres Rauschen.

>> Beides hinten am Mainboard angeschlossen nicht am Case!!!

Ich sag mal wenn ich was mit guter Lautstärke und TS zocke hör ichs garnicht...aber beim Filmeschauen an ruhigen Stellen hört man es. 

Hat jemand ne Idee zu 1 und/oder 2? Danke

Lösung: Lag am Mikrofonpegel:  stand auf 100 (hört man sich beim reden.... ) ... auf 0 ist es weg


----------



## Xanten (25. März 2016)

Das G430 hat eine in der Hörmuschel integrierte "Soundkarte". Das kann sich beim Anschluss an den Onboard-Soundchip "beissen". Daher sollte man stets den USB-Anschluß nutzen und dann über Win einstellen oder die Logitechsoftware nutzen. Apropos: Firmwareupdate gemacht?
mfg


----------



## Herbboy (26. März 2016)

Xanten schrieb:


> Das G430 hat eine in der Hörmuschel integrierte "Soundkarte". Das kann sich beim Anschluss an den Onboard-Soundchip "beissen". Daher sollte man stets den USB-Anschluß nutzen und dann über Win einstellen oder die Logitechsoftware nutzen.


 aber grad per USB rauscht es ja, das isses ja 

@MiezeMatze: check mal, ob wirklich die Kopfhörer rauschen oder ob es nur das Mic ist, dessen Rauschen du halt hörst. Und wegen des nicht-nutzbaren Mics: schau mal per Rechtsklick auf das Lautsprechersymbol rechts unten bei Windows, Wiedergabegeräte nach => dort mal beim Mic schauen, ob man einen Mic-Boost aktivieren kann, und dann auch mal zu "Aufnahme" wechseln und dort ebenfalls nachsehen, vor allem ob das Mic überhaupt aktiv ist für Aufnahme (Rechtsklick und aktivieren)


----------



## Darkseth (27. März 2016)

Die soundkarte sitzt beim G430 in dem USB-Dongle der dabei ist ^^
Wenn man es per Klinke anschließt, ist es ein ganz normales analoges headset.

Das mit dem USB Anschluss hab ich öfter gehört. Empfehlung: Den USB-quatsch weglassen, da selbst der Onboard meist qualitativ BESSER ist, als die USB-Soundkarte.


----------

